# samba48 - testparm throwing errors, service won't start



## darrendavid (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi all-

I'm racking my brain to think about what I could have changed recently to cause net/samba48 to stop working. `/usr/local/bin/testparm` is failing with this error:


```
/usr/local/lib/samba4/private/libtime-basic-samba4.so: version SAMBA_4.8.0 required by /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg/libsmbconf.so.0 not found
```

Since `testparm`is a required check for starting the service (it validates smb4.conf), I'm dead in the water. Was working fine last week. <sigh>

I have tried a fresh reinstall from ports to no avail. I also tried net/samba47 and got the same error, oddly. I'm stumped on this one, any ideas where to look?

Thanks in advance,
Darren


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2018)

Try removing the old backup libraries, `rm -rf /usr/local/lib/compat/*`


----------



## darrendavid (Jul 3, 2018)

Well, that did the trick. Thank you!

I'm truly at a loss as to how it got into that state, what causes such a thing?

Thank you again,
Darren


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2018)

darrendavid said:


> I'm truly at a loss as to how it got into that state, what causes such a thing?


My guess? Using portmaster(8). If I recall correctly it automatically creates backups of updated libraries. Which, unfortunately, sometimes causes weird dependency errors like this.


----------



## darrendavid (Jul 3, 2018)

I am indeed a portmaster() user. First issue I've had like this, though. Will keep an eye on it.


----------

